# Tonka turns SEVEN!!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 7th Birthday to Tonka!
He's such a beautiful boy, great to see how close he and Tucker are. 

Have fun celebrating today.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 7th Birthday Gorgeous Tonka, I hope you have a wonderful day!.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Tonka!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy 7th Birthday Tonka! So handsome. Enjoy your frosty paws


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Tonka!! You are one handsome dog!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe he's 7 already! Happy birthday Tonka!


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Happy Birthday Tonka! You are a really handsome boy!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tonka! Love all the pics. Enjoy your frosty paws!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Tonka! I always love seeing pictures of you and your pal, Tucker. Have a great day!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tonka. Great photos, gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Tonka! Hope its wonderful!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy birthday Tonka!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tonka! Tell Mom you should have a frosty paw every hour today.  Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Happy birthday Tonka! I have to say your bahama pic is one of the most beautiful photos I've ever seen. No lie, I think it absolutely stunning. Enjoy your frosty paws!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wishing Tonka a very happy 7th birthday - have fun!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Tonka! You are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy 7th Birthday Tonka!!!! You are one handsome, georgeous dog. I hope you enjoy your birthday treat!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tonka. What a gorgeous boy you are!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Both of your dogs are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this thread. Happy Belated Birthday, Tonka! I have a feeling that every day is like your birthday at Karen's house.


----------

